# Dogs



## Miss B (Mar 4, 2009)

Because I'm bored and curious.

If you were looking to purchase a new puppy, where would you buy from and why?

Would you purchase a pedigree purebred, an unregistered (no papers) purebred, an unrecognised breed, a cross-breed? And why?

Would you buy from a registered breeder, a pet shop, an animal shelter, an ad out of the paper or online... or somewhere else... and why?

Interested to hear your responses.


----------



## missllama (Mar 4, 2009)

animal shelter, best to save an animal and give it a new home imo
i considered buying a purebred, but i think that x breeds are more unique! i mean i have never found a dog that looks like mine! and he is gorgeous!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm semi in the market at the moment...I'm looking at a Bull Mastiff x Ridgeback or something similar (Irish Wolfhound) etc. I am looking at purchasing from decent lines with a history of well trained parents...however I am very green in all of this and have never bought a dog. I do know that I don't want to buy from a backyard breeder...


----------



## Miss B (Mar 4, 2009)

Llama - I agree about buying from an animal shelter, it's great to save a dog's life. I have a Sibe who I rescued from death row and she is the best dog ever. Feels good to know that I gave her a second chance at life.

Jonno - get a purebred Bull Mastiff, such gorgeous dogs


----------



## mark83 (Mar 4, 2009)

either purebred or animal shelter. Too many backyard breeders sell crossbreds with bad temperaments imo


----------



## missllama (Mar 4, 2009)

only problem is b when i go to them... i want to bring every animal home! dont want any of them to get put down 

i have spoken about getting another dog for my dog to have a friend lately, and if we do it will be from a shelter, just have to make sure our dog gets to meet it and bond for a few hours before we make any big decissions


----------



## FAY (Mar 4, 2009)

Well, I am giving a dog without a home a home. And I got it from the Breeder as someone returned her that couldn't keep her any longer.
So we get the breed we love for nix.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Mar 4, 2009)

from a breeder.. with papers! because then you know not only what breed your getting but also what genetics come with it. what illnesses are hereditary and what traits have been bred into that breed.

with a x breed you never know what you've got. i like pure breeds.


----------



## JasonL (Mar 4, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> I'm semi in the market at the moment...I'm looking at a Bull Mastiff x Ridgeback or something similar (Irish Wolfhound) etc. I am looking at purchasing from decent lines with a history of well trained parents...however I am very green in all of this and have never bought a dog. I do know that I don't want to buy from a backyard breeder...



Interested to know why you want that particular cross ( BM x RB), as I would of thought only backyard breeders would be crossing dogs. I spent the afternoon today with a Boarboel (South African Mastiff), it's biggest scariest dog I have ever seen, I couldn't even describe it's head size, but the top of it's head is about two hand spans. I used to have two Bullmastiffs, the owner of the Boarboel calls them Bullmatchsticks, and he is right, no comparison.
Anyhow, I have seen great dogs come from lots of places, the most important thing is the owner does their homework on the breed that best suits them, esp for the giant breeds, and has appropriate housing / fences & finances to keep it.


----------



## notechistiger (Mar 4, 2009)

Anywhere  We go by the looks of the particular dog, that's it. We always buy puppies, so temperament doesn't matter, and we're not interested in breeding, so genetics and papers aren't an issue.


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 4, 2009)

I really like purebred dogs. These are the beautiful pups our "Bluedog" girl had last Tuesday. "Bluedog" came to us through the Australian Cattledog Association in Echuca, Vic. We mated her with a Red Aussie Cattledog(with papers). Absolutely beautiful pups. She had 4 boys and 2 girls. Purebred Aussie Cattledogs are born white with some dark markings on them. Cheers Cheryl


----------



## pythonmum (Mar 4, 2009)

Where you go depends on what you want. If you want a purebred, contact a breed society and get one from parents who have had appropriate health checks. The breed society will tell you what the problems with the breed are and what they are doing to fix them. My rottie has subluxing kneecaps and possible hip dysplasia - you wouldn't want one of her pups. (We've made sure she won't have any!) If you aren't fussed on breed, you can have a shot at a rescue dog, but you've got no idea of family history, genetic problems or early health.

The three dogs I've had in my adult life have all been rescued/free adults. If I was getting a puppy I'd use a breeder and check their references. I wouldn't get one in a pet shop because they are overpriced and you have absolutely no background.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 5, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Interested to know why you want that particular cross ( BM x RB), as I would of thought only backyard breeders would be crossing dogs. I spent the afternoon today with a Boarboel (South African Mastiff), it's biggest scariest dog I have ever seen, I couldn't even describe it's head size, but the top of it's head is about two hand spans. I used to have two Bullmastiffs, the owner of the Boarboel calls them Bullmatchsticks, and he is right, no comparison.
> Anyhow, I have seen great dogs come from lots of places, the most important thing is the owner does their homework on the breed that best suits them, esp for the giant breeds, and has appropriate housing / fences & finances to keep it.



G'day mate,

A fellow herper in Adelaide is a professional dog trainer, specialising in security and protection dogs...he had a pair of Bull Mastiff crosses (one with Irish Wolfhound, and can't recall the other). They were magic dogs, which their training no doubt contributed to, but I just fell in love with them. From memory they were 75+ kilo's each...


----------



## scorps (Mar 5, 2009)

We have Pure Bred Am stafs, All our dogs came form breeders with good reputations and all our dogs parents where champions although we dont show. It depends what your after really, If you just want a pet get one form a pound.


----------



## scorps (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh and Jonno we used to breed Neopoliton Mastiffs our male weighed 88kg


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 5, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> I'm semi in the market at the moment...I'm looking at a Bull Mastiff x Ridgeback or something similar (Irish Wolfhound) etc. I am looking at purchasing from decent lines with a history of well trained parents...however I am very green in all of this and have never bought a dog. I do know that I don't want to buy from a backyard breeder...


 I dont know anyone but backyard breeders that cross Bullmastiffs with ridgebacks


----------



## macj81 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Rotties*

Rotties as they are gental gaints.
If you want Rottiespups read for sale non herp and call me, I've had this breed of dog for over 15 years as they make excellent pets/companions/guard/ you think of a roll you would like your dog to be and they will normally achieve it beyond your expectations.
They are terrific with the kids and let me tell you my angles do some nasty things to the dogs. Put some pics of mum pups and daughter


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 5, 2009)

mac your daughter looks like she is holding onto the runt of the litter ........i got the runt of the litter and he had a setback to ,one of his eyes didnt form properly,so he is blind in one eye ..was cute when he was a pup as he had a bit more difficulty in finding his where abouts but as he got older and got use to his handicap ,he is as normal as any dog that has the use of two eyes..It partially might come down to the dogs heritage of what type of animal it will turn out to be ..but mostly a dog is as good as its owner ...see an out of controll ,,, dog 99% blame goes to the owner ...you always have to be the dominant one of the pack ...and if you have kids ,you must sort out the pecking order so your kids are held higher in the pack then the dog is ..alot of people forget that and expect the dog just to adjust ...and tragically situations unfold ,child is either seriously injured or worse and sadly the dog is put down


----------



## channi (Mar 5, 2009)

I would not buy a dog except from the RSPCA which is where I got my yummy puppy Bundy from.


----------



## kakariki (Mar 5, 2009)

I have bought purebreds, paid big $$$$, & have been disapppointed. Despite seeing parents, doing my homework etc. But, my boy.....he was a death row dog in Canberra. I put my name on the SA list ( added all the details I was looking for..short coat, pref Dane or Dane X, 6 months or under etc.) & they match you with dogs that may be suitable. Then they come down by car & you go check them out. Aragorn ( Dane X Mastiff) was 6 months old when we got him. Cost me $100 & has been fantastic! He settled in well, & has been a treat to train. Its the way to go imo! (And I was also put in touch with his foster home in Canberra which was good) 
Save a life, it kind of helps make up for all the lousy sods who think dogs are throw away items.....


----------



## ihaveherps (Mar 5, 2009)

channi said:


> I would not buy a dog except from the RSPCA which is where I got my yummy puppy Bundy from.



Yeah, I have heard that dogs from the RSPCA are especially tasty.


----------



## daniel1234 (Mar 5, 2009)

I would go for a rescued dog for the cross breeds, as said they have had all the tests, and without profit in mind and I have never met a bad natured dog that came from a shelter. We have a Rottie x Border Collie from the pet shop and I am pretty sure I will say goodbye to her in the vets one day:cry:. However my other dog is a Kelpie x we brought from a private seller (not breeder) for $20 and apart from being a top little dog, he's never had any health issues. 

We are going to get smaller dogs when ours go, at the moment the kids and my wife like the Cavalier King Charles. I am not overly fussed. Love dogs, just a bit like lana, would proberbly take em all if I could.


----------



## dailyskin (Mar 5, 2009)

Purebred with papers for me. Because I like to know the full history of the dog. This wouldn't stop me taking a rescue if it were right for us (eg size, temperament, fur etc.) but when purchasing a purebred, I know exactly what I am getting myself in for, with size, exercise requirements etc.

I like to thoroughly research before I purchase any animal, and IMO you can know more when you know the breed. EG I have had my toy poodle, Alice, for 17 years, since I was 8 years old. She is tiny, low-allergy, low exercise, doesn't bark, very smart etc., and that was a perfect choice for a young girl's first dog.

After Alice, we plan on getting a Doberman and a Boston Terrier. We will thoroughly research both regarding the best breeders and bloodlines.


----------



## Leezel73 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have a mix of Ridge back x rottie and she is amazing, we now would love a pure Ridgeback as we love our girl but we are searching the pounds first!! Oh and rescue places... We bought our girl from a pet shop and I wish we didn't (that sounds terrible) there are so many other dogs that need homes in shelters and not in petshops.. we were young and wanted a dog!!! and she was there...


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd consider buying a wolf & not bother with another mongrel, hybrid or inbred & crossed over linebred dog with inherent problems & shortened lifespan, coz lets face it, thats just bad to destroy the original wild lineage isnt it !


----------



## jessb (Mar 5, 2009)

dailyskin said:


> Purebred with papers for me. Because I like to know the full history of the dog. This wouldn't stop me taking a rescue if it were right for us (eg size, temperament, fur etc.) but when purchasing a purebred, I know exactly what I am getting myself in for, with size, exercise requirements etc.


 
I can see both sides of this argument. I love the idea of rescuing a dog from the pound, but I've heard stories from loads of people who bring home a "cocker spaniel x Labrador" which grown to the size of a small horse or turns out to be half Border Collie and needs to be exercised for 3 hours each day!

As a responsible pet owner, I like to be very sure that my pet will suit my lifestyle (smallish yard, not the end of the world if they miss a day of walks etc). It is also essential that they be a good family dog as I certainly don't want a dog that I can't trust around my daughter. Another element is the "abused dog" thing. Many rescue dogs are timid or otherwise affected by being mistreated before being rescued. I need a dog that I can take to the park or playground where I don't need to be too concerned about it's behaviour around other dogs/people etc.

That said, we did all our research and decided on a Chocolate Labrador when we chose a dog 5 years ago. We researched breeders, breed-specific flaws etc and found a breeder that had a great history of good hip and elbow scores. She has all her papers and we even considered showing her as she is a stunning example of her breed.

Not long after we brought our puppy home we found out that she had a congenital condition which causes her to regurgutate her food. Three of the other pups in the litter had this condition as well and had to be euthanased. Our dog is now 4 and gorgeous, smart and lovely to be around, but this condition means we need to feed her 6-8 small meals per day of premium food, soaked in hot water to soften it. She has to eat standing on a step to help the food go down and cannot eat any scraps, biscuits etc. She still has stages when she regurgitates her food (ie after too much swimming) but we just deal with it now. It will probably shorten her life (aspiration pneumonia is always a worry) but we will have had many years with the gentlest, most loving dog imaginable.


----------



## paul4 (Mar 5, 2009)

*AMERICAN BULLDOG all the way!*

Mate i got my first AB and he was just fantastic and so we fell in love with the breed and now own 3 . 1 male and 2 females and we have 2 kids under 3 that ride on there backs, throw sand all over them , hit them, jump on them and they dont batter an eye lid.
Tough as nails, ideal gaurd dog, placid with the family and will defend you with there own life and with limited requirements and not many problems at all with the breed.
Couple of pics of our boy and a 7mth female and some recent editions at 5 weeks yesterday.


----------



## dailyskin (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah I have heard nothing but good things about ABs, especially as family dogs. Plus, I think Jack in Little House on the Prairie was an AB?


----------



## Nothin (Mar 5, 2009)

i got a dalmation x staffy x shei pei(rolly dog)
i bought from pet shop mainly cos he looked funny haha
he is a got dog bit stupid haha but learning


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Mar 5, 2009)

Beautiful Dogs everyone.
A couple of years ago we purchased a death row dog from the RSPCA.She was a staffy who had just recently had a litter.As she was 9 years old then and badly needed a home.We fell in love with her and have had her for four years now . She is a fantastic Dog and im so happy we could give her a loving home to live out the rest of her life with us together.I also love the variety you can have in cross breeds some of the most awesome looking Dogs I have seen & owned  But I also love some purebred breeds for their looks and general temprements.
I think the ultimate would be if you have the time ,space, and money would be to have both a shelter Dog and also a purebred with papers.jmo


----------



## xScarlettex (Mar 5, 2009)

i would never buy a dog from a pet shop. Pet shops are the no.1 customer of backyard breeders and puppy farmers. Id buy a purebred from a registered breeder or id rescue one from a shelter.


----------



## kandi (Mar 5, 2009)

I chose purebred chihuahua the one and only reason is i wanted small and guaranteed small.


----------



## Miss B (Mar 5, 2009)

Interesting responses, thanks everyone


----------



## mis_gmh (Mar 5, 2009)

IM happy with either cross or pure. I just got a dog which i saved from going to the pound!!
here she is. her names storm and shes an American bulldog X Bullarab


----------



## kandi (Mar 5, 2009)

Storm is very pretty


----------



## JasonL (Mar 5, 2009)

Moreliaman said:


> I'd consider buying a wolf & not bother with another mongrel, hybrid or inbred & crossed over linebred dog with inherent problems & shortened lifespan, coz lets face it, thats just bad to destroy the original wild lineage isnt it !



I agree, though I much prefer a couple African Painted's myself. I'm just not sure how they would be with the kids? and am having trouble finding a reputable breeder around Sydney.


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 6, 2009)

JasonL said:


> I agree, though I much prefer a couple African Painted's myself. I'm just not sure how they would be with the kids? and am having trouble finding a reputable breeder around Sydney.



Excellent choice, does look a bit of a "wing nut" with those huge ears tho ! Have you tried these guys .....Pm me if you want their number




Every time i try to buy a wolf here..... they keep bleeting on about seeing some dwa thingy


----------



## euphorion (Mar 6, 2009)

i would go for a cross breed, the breeds of which i know the characters and requirements. but by getting c cross breed you can generally avoid the problems associated with pures like hip and back problems, eye problems, respiratory etc. i would also get one from a rescue/shelter as you cannot afford to encourage backyard breeders/pet shops/give aways and irresponsible owners who dont have their aniamls sterilised.  good thread!


----------



## Dar1stheory (Mar 6, 2009)

Get this one!

[video=youtube;z2BgjH_CtIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2BgjH_CtIA[/video]


----------



## Miss B (Mar 7, 2009)

shooshoo said:


> but by getting c cross breed you can generally avoid the problems associated with pures like hip and back problems, eye problems, respiratory etc.



_Plenty_ of cross-breed dogs suffer from hip, back, eye and respiratory problems. 'Hybrid vigour' in dogs is a myth.

An ethical registered breeder will conduct health testing on their breeding stock in order to avoid problems such as these. 
Keep in mind, too, that not all registered breeders are ethical. It really pays to do your research


----------



## Leezel73 (Mar 7, 2009)

Dar1stheory said:


> Get this one!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2BgjH_CtIA




oh thats funny... but sad but also very funny


----------



## Dipcdame (Mar 7, 2009)

Were I to buy a dog now, I would definitely go to the local animal shelter. Once there, would look along the rows of dogs, read the information about each, and take home a dog I wanted that had been discarded by someone else, and could have been destined to die. 

There are so very many beautiful, and good dogs just going to waste in these shelters, all of whom would appreciate the chance at life and a loving family to care for it.


----------



## inthegrass (Mar 7, 2009)

noticed the choker chain, i use them for walking etc, but then take them off when we get home, otherwise they can get caught on things and maybe hurt your dog.JMO. NOT HAVING A GO AT YOU
cheers









mis_gmh said:


> IM happy with either cross or pure. I just got a dog which i saved from going to the pound!!
> here she is. her names storm and shes an American bulldog X Bullarab


----------



## FAY (Mar 8, 2009)

Yes, choker chains should always be taken off unless out walking.


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 10, 2009)

There was talk over here about trying to get choke chains banned, there has been cases where dogs have been found strangled by them & a few (how can i put it !?) over enthusiastic owners have caused damage to the dog by pulling too hard.....infact most you see here for sale now have a limiter on them so they can only be pulled slightly tight, apparently its the noise of the chains rubbing together that grabs the dogs attention, not the lack of oxygen that follows after!


----------



## wranga (Mar 10, 2009)

buy my pair of pure english staffys. 4years old, well behaved. not desexed


----------



## Miss B (Mar 19, 2009)

No such thing as an English Staffy. I'm guessing you mean Staffordshire Bull Terrier.


----------



## bulionz (Mar 19, 2009)

i say pure bred dont really like xbred and a breeder or shelter and with papers sp u no everything about the dog and wat its done parents ect ect and puppies are better as u teach/train the stuff u want it and dont want it to do but u will sometimes get a good bred dog thats trained and i recommend a border collie or a lab there both the best dogs i have both


----------



## vrhq08 (Mar 20, 2009)

animal shelter for sure. id probably go for the uglyest one there knowing no1 else would want it


----------



## sm0kinup (Mar 20, 2009)

I prefer purebreds with papers so you know its the real deal and worth the money you pay. Here are some pics of my two Shepherds I got with papers, both are female Jackie was 900 and Heidi was 1200. They were both purchased from two diffrent private sellers. Very well behaved and loyal.

Jackie then.




Heidi then




Jackie now at 18months






Hedi now at 4 months


----------



## Vixen (Mar 20, 2009)

Jackie is gorgeous, and have to love the sables too!


----------



## sm0kinup (Mar 20, 2009)

Thankyou. Yeah Heidi didnt turn out as i expected her too but she is stll young and yet to develop her full coat, will be interesting to see when she is older.


----------



## Tsubakai (Mar 20, 2009)

If I was looking for a new dog I would go to a reputable breeder and ask for the papers even though we desex our dogs anyway. Its nice to know your dogs lineage. That's how we got our two Am Bulldogs.

However, sometimes dogs just happen into our lives and need a new home for whatever reason so we do what we can. This is how we obtained about half the dogs we've owned over the past 8 years. They have been awesome dogs too. 

Would NEVER buy from a petstore. Its their trade that keeps the puppy farmers in business.


----------



## Vixen (Mar 20, 2009)

sm0kinup said:


> Thankyou. Yeah Heidi didnt turn out as i expected her too but she is stll young and yet to develop her full coat, will be interesting to see when she is older.


 
Yeh its amazing how sables always change their coat, as you said they generally look better once older, she should be a stunner. 

Can't wait to get my German, looking at getting one from a breeder called Freevale.


----------



## Ishah (Mar 20, 2009)

I would buy a purebred (with or without papers, doesnt bother me as long as the parents have papers, its fine by me) short-nosed Rottweiler with good contrasting colours i.e. a nice bright tan, not those ones that are almost black with hardly any tan on them... From someone who's registered with the Kennel Club whether it was advertised in the paper or otherwise doesnt matter either....Although because of all the BS bad publicity (even though its not the breed, its how they are brought up/raised as to whether they turn out savage killers!  - We bred Rotties for 15+ years and never had a bad/aggressive/killer one EVER), they (rotties) arent a registered breed with the kennel club anymore   

I miss my rotties! RIP Ishy!

Wouldnt want to get one from the shelters as I want to bring it up and train it my way and the whole bonding thing too etc etc... 

I prefer having pedigree purebred dogs also...I dont go at all on those stupid designerdoodle "dogs"....Would never buy from a petshop as they are way way way way WAY overpriced! (We once saw a CROSS breed - not even purebred - advertised for $600+ and it wasn't even a "designer cross" just a crappy ugly muttly...blew me away! Esp. considering you can get a purebred with papers lab for $800 with vacc. and everything else on top.... My personal opinion is that crosses, esp. ugly ones should be giveaways if not no more than $50.... Thats always how we have done it when a male jumped the fence and got to our "pedigree pure" girls...

But thats purely my personal preferences and opinions etc... You dont have to agree.


----------



## Miss B (Mar 20, 2009)

Ishah said:


> We bred Rotties for 15+ years and never had a bad/aggressive/killer one EVER), they (rotties) arent a registered breed with the kennel club anymore



The Rottweiler is definately a recognised breed with the Australian National Kennel Council 

They are in Group 6 - Utility.


----------



## gravitation (Mar 20, 2009)

Buy a breed that you love and know from a highly rated breeder, if you arn't as enthusiastic as say i am about certain breeds and just want a companion get a rescue dog.

It all depends on what you want from the dog.
I love rottweilers, pekingese, king charles cavaliers, saluki's, labs, staffy's and all because of certain personality traits they have going for them.

I'm all for purebreds, if you go to the right person you know what you are getting, the size and look of the dog, what they are excellent at, and often little quirks they will come with aswell and that's not to say i don't like crossbreeds, but unless you know how to assess a dogs health, and form and the possible breeds it has in it it's very hard to choose one based on what it will be like when it's older.

The majority of dogs with problems are crossbreeds, to disagree you would be stupid but there are such things as both well bred cross breeds and badly bred pure ones.


----------



## Ishah (Mar 20, 2009)

Here is a pic of my (purebred rotty) baby incase anyone wanted to see lol... (to show the kind of contrast I mean) 
And here are a couple of one of her sons that we kept - she had an affair with the next door neighbour's dog which was a Great Dane/Bull mastiff cross... 
We called him Diesel, but if we had of known he'd turn out the tan colour he did and have the massively sooky personality that he does, we would have called him Scooby Doo! I'll add a couple of him as a pup so you can see the colour change that I mean... 
He is the same age now as she was when she had him...I think...She died in October 2007  Way too soon...






And a rotated pic of her looking all Vampire-like! :lol: Love this pic!





Diesel...Haha I call him "The doodle" or just plain old "doodle" God knows why tho... Maybe coz he's our only boy dog or something who knows? lol I think he has is mothers eyes, or atleast her face...kinda... I can see a lot of her in him anyways...with personality and looks...





The sooky-la-la Diesel lol... We found him like that one day curled up in an empty box and thought it was hilarious!




















When he was a wee lil puppy, he had a "dipstick" black tail, we almost called him dipstick lol... You can kinda see where it starts to go black in the last pic...


----------



## Ishah (Mar 20, 2009)

Miss B said:


> The Rottweiler is definately a recognised breed with the Australian National Kennel Council
> 
> They are in Group 6 - Utility.


 
Really? Awesome! I was really disheartened when someone told me they were off the register thingo...As far as I knew/what I was told was, there were too many "baby attacks" or whatever made by Rotties, so they took them off the register a while ago (maybe a couple of years ago now)... Hmm... Maybe it was just a rumour that they got taken off... 

Thanks Ash!


----------



## Miss B (Mar 20, 2009)

Ishah said:


> Really? Awesome! I was really disheartened when someone told me they were off the register thingo...As far as I knew/what I was told was, there were too many "baby attacks" or whatever made by Rotties, so they took them off the register a while ago (maybe a couple of years ago now)... Hmm... Maybe it was just a rumour that they got taken off...
> 
> Thanks Ash!



Yup they sure are  They are in the same group as Sibes, so I see them heaps at dog shows. They are such gorgeous big boofas, I love Rotties. My first dog, when I was a child, was a Dobermann x Rottweiler that we rescued from the pound. She was the best dog ever, beautiful and very intelligent with a wonderful temperament.

Love the pics by the way, especially the vampire-doggy one and Diesel curled up in the box - cute!! :lol:


----------



## Miss B (Mar 20, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> Can't wait to get my German, looking at getting one from a breeder called Freevale.



I know of Freevale, nice choice


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 20, 2009)

2 of our dogs were rescues. one a purebred chihuahua and the other a cross breed. i can honestly say they are great dogs! the other we bought from a petshop and is a great little chihuahua cross. and our other oaf is the puppy of my sisters staffy x pitbull. 

my next dog will be from a breeder as i will be after an italian greyhound. i love them!


----------



## jasontini (Mar 21, 2009)

Like my snakes, i got my dog from a reputable breeder/friend.
This is Twilight, my Alaskan Malamute. Shes a purebreed and parents are from champion bloodlines. Shes 2mths old and is a big bunch of furball.


----------



## stimsoni09 (Mar 21, 2009)

hybrid vigor is a myth my dog Krakka is border collie X fox terrier and she has bad hips 
shes 5 and can on longer play fetch and she has trouble walking even 500m on a bad day
i got her from a backyard breeder was the last pup and 5 months old was going to bed put down and i fell in love i don't regret getting her shes got the best temperament a total couch potato and is extremely intelligent gets along with other pets i even had a guinea pig and rabbit that she would cuddle with and thinks kittens are her pups lol


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Mar 21, 2009)

Ishah said:


> I would buy a purebred (with or without papers, doesnt bother me as long as the parents have papers, its fine by me) short-nosed Rottweiler with good contrasting colours i.e. a nice bright tan, not those ones that are almost black with hardly any tan on them... From someone who's registered with the Kennel Club whether it was advertised in the paper or otherwise doesnt matter either
> 
> ....Although because of all the BS bad publicity (even though its not the breed, its how they are brought up/raised as to whether they turn out savage killers!  - We bred Rotties for 15+ years and never had a bad/aggressive/killer one EVER), they (rotties) arent a registered breed with the kennel club anymore



If a rottie breeder is part of the ANKC, they should abide by the code of ethics and breed standard and also be a member of the rottie club of that state and if they breed, the pups have to be papered no matter what. either fully registered or limited. If they are a member of the ANKC and the pups arn't papered then there is something dodgy going on.

code of ethics are found here- http://www.rcqld.net/about7.html

breed standard here- http://www.rcqld.net/about1.html

as mentioned by others, the rottie has never been banned from the ANKC register. dont know where you got that information from but it is not true at all.


----------

